# Newbie questions about wires



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

I need to get two kinds of wires for a couple scenarios. I've never done any wiring before so I wanted some recommendations. Here is what I am doing:

1. I need a wire to hook up my new ESU decoder tester to my LokProgrammer. I was just going to use 24AWG stranded which is the same as the wire my Kato tracks use. Just wondering what kind to get and if solid instead of stranded or a different size might be a better idea.

2. Need some wires to hook 11x15 sugar cube speakers to LokSound 5 decoders. Not sure what size, type, etc to get.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I use stranded copper for all train work. The smallest you can find, as space gets pretty tight. I think what I have now is 28. You can use the same for your speaker.

I'm sure someone will tell me this is wrong, but it's served me well in this type of application. You aren't sending much current through those wires. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Here is a video about the Lokprogrammer and decoder tester:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

28 gauge is good for Decoders, but for track connections I use 16 gauge with 18 gauge feeders - all stranded. 16 gauge is typical automotive wiring and available at HD, for the higher gauge stuff I use Jameco. If you have rail power runs longer than 20' you may want to consider 14 gauge house wiring. Keep in mind that 16 gauge automotive wire is used on long runs in a trailer, probably carrying more current than your DCC system, so no need to go overboard with heavy gauge cable!


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Yeah, sorry I misread. 28 -32 is for wiring the trains themselves. 16 or so for any type of controller to tracks. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

For stranded vs solid wires, I only use stranded where flexibility during use is needed. My bus and feeders are solid wire (16 and 18 gauge, respectively).


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Thanks guys, any good brands on Amazon that you like?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LocoChris said:


> Thanks guys, any good brands on Amazon that you like?


For this one, wire is pretty much wire. I just get whatever's cheapest at the time.


----------

